# Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra



## Dakarangus

Hallo, ich interessiere mich für das Süßwasserangeln auf Forellen auf Hitra, gibt es da empfehlenswerte Gewässer?

Ich suche auch einen Grilse-Fluss in Norwegen, hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Kebu

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

huhu....

hitra is recht groß, wo bist n da???

kebu


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

Forellen gibt es in fast jedem See auf Hitra (und es gibt verdammt viele, es gilt die Seen rauszufiltern, die nicht nur handlange Steinforellen beherbergen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir da 3 Seen empfehlen (ich bestreite natürlich nicht, dass es noch mehr gibt).
1. Der "Laugen" im Westen von Hitra bei Kvenvaer. Dort haben wir neben den allgegenwärtigen Steinforellen auch Bachforellen bis 44 cm gefangen, auch 2 MeFos bis 45 cm konnten wir dort fangen. Laut den Einheimischen hat der See auch einige grosse Seeforellen und einen kleinen Lachsaufstieg.
2. Der "Aunvatnet" im Nordwesten von Hitra. Relativ flacher See mit viel Kraut. Viele Forellen um die 20 cm aber wir haben dort auch einige von 30-38 cm verhaften können.
3. Der "Terningsvatnet" im Süden Hitras bei Sandstad. Wir fingen Forellen bis 41 cm.
(siehe auch Bild 1)
Die Lizenz für Hitra bekommst Du im Kystmusseet in Fillan und kostet für 3 Tage 100 NOK (Stand 2010). Dort bekommst du auch einen Ausdruck der Hitrakart auf der die paar Seen gekennzeichnet, die NICHT zu dieser Lizenz gehören. Ebenfalls 100 NOK kostet die 3-Tagelizenz für die kleine Lakselva 4-5 Km südlich von Fillan (Bild 2 grün eingefärbt. Der Hauptaufstieg von MeFos und Lachsen findet ab August statt aber auch im Juni 2010 waren Lachse im Fluss, gesehen habe ich Fisch bis ca. 5 Pfund, leider nicht gefangen. 

Mein Tip sowohl für die Seen als auch das Flüsschen: Fische keine zu kleinen Köder sonst verangelst Du evtl. zu viele Kleine. Selbst handlange Forellen stürzten sich teilweise mit Todesverachtung sondersgleichen auch Mepps/Vibrax in Grösse 4!! Wenn Du so einen Fisch am 4er Spinner hakst hängt meist nur 1 Haken knapp und Du kannst releasen, einen 2 er Spinner inhalieren die Biester so tief, dass ein Release kaum noch möglich ist ohne die Fische schwer zu schädigen.

Neben den erwähnten Spinnern waren auch längliche Blinker a la "Toby" in Kupfer und Schwarz-Silber und Rapalas erfolgreich.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Jürgen

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

Hey 

wenn ihr den Hitra&froya Gewaessern was gutes tun wollt - alle vor allem die kleinen Forellen abschlagen! Die totale Ueberpopulation - einige von den von Mefo Schreck genannten Gewaesser sind alle mehrfach mit dem Netz angegangen worden um die ganzen kleinen rauszuholen.
Wir haben mehrfach die kleinen gerauechert - absolut super 

Die teilweise ganz kleinen Seen sollte man nicht ausser acht lassen - da sind teilweise nur 3-4 Fische drin - dafuer aber grosse #6


----------



## Daishima

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

Bin Anfang März in Kvenvear......vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Möglichkeit an so einem Forellenpuff sich auszutoben sollte die Ausfahrt unmöglich sein.Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die leckeren Reeker,die Ruhe auf dem Meer,blauer Himmel,blaues Meer,Schneebedeckte Berge,krumme Ruten und kreischende Bremsen....was gibt es schöneres......:m
nur noch 81 Tage


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

Anfang März? Da wirst Du wahrscheinlich höchstens durchs Eisloch auf Forellen fischen können, bis Aprill haben die Seen da oben normalerweise noch 'ne geschlossene Eisdecke...
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Daishima

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

Mist|gr: .....nenn Eisbohrer hab ich nicht...muss ich wohl oder übel ein Loch durchs Eis pinkeln 
Wir sind vom 10-23.03 dort oben
Kann man dort(bei Kvenvear),wenn ja wo auch Mefos an der Küste fangen?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

Es gibt auch MeFos rund um Hitra wenn auch im Schnitt deutlich kleiner als in der Ostsee.
Prinzipiell kann man MeFos wie überall besonders in der Nähe von Süsswasser-Mündungen erwischen (100 m Abstand halten!) . Wenn Ihr in Kvenvaer seid würde ich es südlich von Euch am Auslauf des Sees "Laugen" ins Meer den Hernesfjord versuchen.
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Daishima

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

Danke für die Info!
Da werde ich dann Vorsichtshalber mal die Meforute mit einpacken und Köder....man weiß ja nie.
Lachse müssten eigentlich auch vorkommen,hab ich recht?
Als wir vor 2 Jahren oben waren sind wir an einer Lachsfarm vorbeigekommen...da soll es hin und wieder vorkommen dass der eine oder andere mal ausbüchst.....ich frag mal ganz doof ob Du schon welche gefangen hast?
Wir (eine Gruppe von 12-14 Personen ) habens natürlich nicht auf Lachse und Mefos abgesehen.....Köhler,Dorsche und Leng werden unsere Zielfische sein.Das mit dem Wetter bzw. Wind ist ja bekanntlich immer so ne Lotterie....die Gruppe vom letzten Jahr hatte ziemliches Pech und konnte so weit ich weiß an den letzten beiden Tagen fischen.....haben dann aber gefangen wie die kranken.


----------



## Dakarangus

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

ich weiß ehrlich gesagt noch nicht wo ich auf hitra hinfahre, bin mit dem zelt da deshlab bin ich flexibel!
die genannten tipps sind ja shconmal klasse, wie sieht es da mit grilsen aus?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

@ Daishima
Natürlich büchsen immer wieder Lachse aus und können auch im Meer gefangen werden , im letzten Jahr gab es einen Ausbruch von über 150.000 Lachsen an der Südküste Hitras aus einer defekten Lachsfarm. Diese Zuchtlachse waren noch nicht schlachtreif und hatten soweit ich mich erinnern kann damals ein Gewicht von im Schnitt 1,5 -2 Kg und dürften inzwischen zugelegt haben. 
Wo diese "heimatlosen" Fische sich rumtreiben? Da wird man suchen müssen. 
Lachse rund um Hitra werden auch immer mal wieder beim Schleppen gefangen, als ich 2010 letztmals auf Hitra war wurde im Nachbarcamp auf Dolmoy beim Schleppen auf Köhler ein Lachs von knapp 10 Kilo verhaftet. Das sind natürlich "Glücksschüsse" aber kommen immer mal wieder vor.

@ Dakarangus
Grilse gibt es ausser in der schon von mir oben erwähnten Lakselva südlich von Fillan angeblich auch in der Gryta im Nordwesten Hitras (auf dem Bild grün eingefärbt). In der Gryta habe ich persönlich noch nicht gefischt, kann also nix aus eigener Erfahrung von dort berichten.
Die Lakselva südlich von Fillan ist ein wunderschön in der Natur gelegenes kleines Flüsschen mit Lachsaufstieg (siehe auch meinen Post oben). Wie allerdings gerade bei kleinen Flüssen üblich sind die Aufstiegs- und Beissphasen eher kurz, ein leicht erhöhter Wasserstand von Vorteil.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## schneiderpro

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

Servus,
ich würde auch gerne Hitra helfen die Forellen loszuwerden 
Natürlich sage ich auch nicht Nein wenn ein Hecht, Lachs oder eine Mefo dran geht. Ich bin auf Ulvoya ( Kleine Insel im Osten ).
Dort sind auch mehrere Seen und Flüße, kennt sich da jemand aus und könnte mir Tipps geben. Bin für sämtliche techniken offen ( Fliege, Streamer, Spinnen...). Man(n) muss ja auch was fangen können wenn das Bötchen im Hafen liegen muss. Oder die 15 kg erreicht sind :g


----------



## Hänger6

*AW: Seen und Flüsse auf Hitra*

Ich war schon oft auf Ulvoya,aber außer einem kleinen See direkt an der Straße kenne ich keinen See,auch kein Flüßchen.Auf der benachbarten Insel Fjellveroya gibt es Seeen mit gutem Forellenbestand ,nur weiß ich nicht,wo genau,vieleicht kann jemand hier weiterhelfen.
Grüße
Karl#h


----------

